
MTGOX – Notice of the Results of Approval or Disapproval - geoah
https://gist.github.com/geoah/d0eeff7feb2c49f7e7ce
======
Gauwdief
After I log-in to the claims system, I can review the calim I made, but there
is no “Confirm the Results of Approval or Disapproval of the Claims” button
available. When I click the “LIST OF ACCEPTANCE OR REJECTION FOR ALL
CLAIMENTS” button, the systems returns the following error: "The server could
not be contacted or returned an error. This could be due to very high traffic,
network issues or ongoing maintenance. Please try again later." This has been
consistently so for over a week.

Anyone else?

